# Favourite Items from 2006 Color Stories



## Eemaan (Aug 27, 2006)

Just one from each!
From the following color stroies, feel free to add the color stories ive missed!

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: 
Culture Bloom:
Sweetie Cake: 
Sundressing: 
Lure: 
She Shines:  
Turquatic: 
A Muse: 
Pattern Maker:
Avant Gold: 
Untamed: 
Technacolor: 
Rockocco: 

Me:

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad
Culture Bloom: hated it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sweetie Cake: Pinked mauve pigment 
Sundressing: Languish lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lure: Waternymph e/s
She Shines:  Night Light Pigment 
Turquatic: blah, wasnt that impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Muse: Shooting Star MSF
Pattern Maker: Penned Fluidline 
Avant Gold: Medium dark MSF
Untamed: Not available in the UK yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Technacolor: B-Rich E/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rockocco: Not available in the UK yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your turn!


----------



## tracie (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad
Culture Bloom: overgrown e/s
Sweetie Cake: sweetie cake l/g
Sundressing:  relaxing e/s
Lure: waternymph e/s
She Shines: golders green
Turquatic: vibrational l/g
A Muse: graphic brown fluidline
Pattern Maker: n/a
Avant Gold: n/a
Untamed: n/a
Technacolor: pompous blue was the only thing that stood out to me
Rockocco: n/a


----------



## cloverette (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad
Culture Bloom: LoveBud e/s
Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink Pigment
Sundressing: Gold Dusk Pigment
Lure: Sea Myth e/s
She Shines: Shimmertime Pigment
Turquatic: nothing
A Muse: Shooting Star MSF
Pattern Maker: Overprint Blush
Avant Gold: Medium/Medium Dark MSF
Technacolor: nothing
Untamed: not out, yet
Rockocco: not out, yet


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 27, 2006)

You forgot Chromeglasses, Classic Coordinate, Ultra Cheek &  Deja Rose so I added it in even though they were "mini" collections. I might have missed some more, not sure. :

Chromeglasses: Prize Shine 
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad & Sharp Beige
Culture Bloom: Spring Up & Lavender Sky
Ultra Cheek: Shy Angel blush
Deja Rose: I guess Sweetie l/s even though it was a re-promote
Classic Coordinate: Lovemate l/s
Sweetie Cake: Sweetie Cake Quad
Sundressing: Tres Cher & Summer Neutral
Lure: Mancatcher & Lure l/s
She Shines: Dazzleray
Turquatic: Crystal Rose
A Muse: Illusionary/Burning Ambition duo
Pattern Maker: 3 Pink lips
Avant Gold: fan brush
Untamed: Take Wing Quad
Technacolor: Full Flame e/s
Rockocco: nothing


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: elegant peach lipgloss
Culture Bloom: love bud eyeshadow
Sweetie Cake: nothing
Sundressing: relaxing
Lure: nothing
She Shines: sunpepper
Turquatic: nothing
A Muse: heat/element eyeshadow duo
Pattern Maker: nothing
Avant Gold: nothing
Untamed: nothing
Technacolor: still deciding if i'm gonna pick up peppier
Rockocco: nothing

I'm mostly looking forward to the holiday sets & collections!


----------



## lia_matos (Aug 27, 2006)

And what about See Thru Colour, nobody remembered it


----------



## bruinshorty (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Eyes quad
Culture Bloom: Overgrown e/s
Sweetie Cake: Pinked Mauve pigment
Sundressing: In Living Pink e/s
Lure: Mancatcher e/s
She Shines: Sunnydaze
Turquatic: didn't get anything
A Muse: Shooting Start msf
Pattern Maker: didn't get anything
Avant Gold: didn't get anything
Untamed: Take Wing quad
Technacolor: didn't get anything
Rockocco: didn't get anything


----------



## ette (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Strawberry Blonde
Culture Bloom: Sweet William
Sweetie Cake: Peacocked Glitter Liner
Sundressing: Pink Cabana 
Lure: Delphic
She Shines: Sunpepper
Turquatic: Light Ray (just because I missed Pollen)
A Muse: LOVED THIS COLLECTION, so it's hard. Probably 15 Minutes because it's so smooth and creamy, Graphic Brown because it's gorgeous, the skinfinishes (no explanation needed), or Illusionary/Burning Ambition because I use it so much.
Pattern Maker: Didn't get anything
Avant Gold: Medium MSF
Untamed: Take Wing Quad
Technacolor: Pompous Blue
Rockocco: Pure Vanity (I usually never wear red lipstick/lipglass but this is really pretty)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Strawberry Blonde
Culture Bloom: Overgrown
Sundressing: Pink Cabana
Lure: Delphic and Waternymph
A Muse: shooting star msf


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: not impressed.
Culture Bloom: not impressed.
Sweetie Cake: glaze petit gloss and rose topping nail polish.
Sundressing: shell pearl beauty powder.
Lure: delphic and haunting fluidlines.
She Shines: golder's green pigment.
Turquatic: turquatic fragrance? i know, not LE, but the makeup didn't impress me.
A Muse: shooting star MSF!!! 
Pattern Maker: delineate fluidline.
Avant Gold: not impressed.
Untamed: haven't seen yet.
Technacolor: haven't seen yet.
Rockocco: haven't seen yet.

i don't know if my obsession with mac is dying down, or what, but this year has NOT impressed me, the only line i really got into was a muse. of course, i BOUGHT a lot more than that, especially of the collections at the beginning of the year, but most of it either got sold, swapped, or sits and never gets used. i haven't had a chance to get to a counter or store recently, so i can't say on the most recent collections, but i don't imagine they were anything super special. so far everything has just seemed very similar to other items.


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 27, 2006)

Chromeglasses:Show Coral
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad & Dusk L/G
Culture Bloom:Culturebloom l/s and Overgrown e/s
Ultra Cheek: Springsheen and Peachtwist blushes
Deja Rose: Deja Rose l/g
Classic Coordinate: Lovemate l/s and Coral Co-Cordinate l/s
Sweetie Cake: LILY WHITE Pigment and Sweetie Cake l/g 
Sundressing: GLAMOURSUN l/g
Lure: Waternymph e/s and sex ray l/g
She Shines: Dazzleray
Turquatic: Crystal Rose 
A Muse: Ciao, Manhattan l/g
Pattern Maker: Coral Grade l/g
Avant Gold: SKINFINISHES!!!!!!!!!!!
Untamed: Wild 'Bout You l/s
Technacolor: Pompous Blue e/s 
Rockcocco: Rockcocco l/s and Pure vanity l/g


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: strawberry blonde**
Culture Bloom: overgrown
Sweetie Cake: sweetiecake l/g
Sundressing: shell pearl beauty powder & pink cabana **
Lure: I cant pick just one i loved all of the LE shadows and use them religiously
She Shines: azreal blue
Turquatic: booo hated it all 
A Muse: ciao manhattian l/g**
Pattern Maker:sadly i have nothing but wanted cool eyes 
Avant Gold: nothing
Untamed: nada
Technacolor: peppier and jeweltone
Rockocco: nothing


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 27, 2006)

Chromeglasses: Hot Chrome
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad 
Culture Bloom: Spring Up, and Culturebloom lipstick
Ultra Cheek: nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deja Rose: Dejarose lipglass
Classic Coordinate: Lovemate l/s
Sweetie Cake: Sweetie Cake Quad
Sundressing: Gold Dusk
Lure: Mancatcher and Waternymph
She Shines: Azreal Blue
Turquatic: nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Muse: Shooting Star MSF
Pattern Maker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elineate F/L
Avant Gold: medium MSF
Untamed: Well Plumes quad
Technacolor: Full Flame e/s
Rockocco: Ostentatious fluidline
Plushglasses-Wildly Lush


----------



## petalpusher (Aug 27, 2006)

Chromeglasses: skipped 
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: skipped
Culture Bloom: Budding l/g
Ultra Cheek: nothing
Deja Rose: Heartfelt Pink l/g
Classic Coordinate: Fashionably Fuchsia l/s
Sweetie Cake: Sweetie Cake quad
Sundressing: Glamoursun l/g and Gold Dusk pigment 
Lure: so hard to choose, this is my fave collection of 2006 so far.  Delphic f/l
She Shines: Golder's Green pigment
Turquatic: skipped this collection
A Muse: Shimpagne MSF
Pattern Maker: skipped
Avant Gold: Medium MSF
Untamed: Unflappable l/s and Poetique l/g
Technacolor: Graphblack t/k
Rockocco: nothing
Plushglasses: nothing


----------



## Clada (Aug 27, 2006)

Chromeglasses: nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Icon: Catherine Deneuve: nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Culture Bloom: Iris Print
Ultra Cheek: Shy Angel 
Deja Rose: Heartfelt Pink
Classic Coordinate: Plum-Like
Sweetie Cake: nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sundressing: Relaxing
Lure: Bait
She Shines: nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Turquatic: Crystal Rose
A Muse: Shimpagne MSF
Pattern Maker nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avant Gold: nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Untamed: Take Wing quad
Technacolor: nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rockocco: Overdone
Plushglasses-nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've done more catching up on collections of years past than buying new collections. hmmmm


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 27, 2006)

Pattern Maker: Deliente Fluidline
Untamed: poetique l/g
Technacolor: peppier!
Rockocco: Handforged pp
Plushglass: oversexed


----------



## Eilinoir (Aug 27, 2006)

*Icon III Catherine Deneuve:* _Skipped_ (but I admit the quads were nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Culture Bloom:* Love-Bud e/s 
*Sweetie Cake:* Peacocked Softsparkle Eye Pencil
*Sundressing: *Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
*Lure:* Aquavert e/s
*She Shines:* Night Light
*Turquatic: *_Skipped_
*A Muse:* Shimpagne MSF
*Pattern Maker:* _Skipped_
*Avant Gold: *_Skipped_
*Untamed: *_Skipped_
*Technacolor:* _Skipped_
*Rockocco: *_Skipped_


----------



## krys (Aug 27, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve:  skipped
Culture Bloom: Spring up e/s
Sweetie Cake: Peacocked softsparkle eyeliner
Sundressing: Relaxing e/s, Gold Dusk pigment
Lure: Waternymph
She Shines: skipped
Turquatic: skipped
A Muse: Shooting Star, Charm Factor
Pattern Maker: Cool Eyes
Avant Gold: skipped
Untamed: skipped 
Technacolor: skipped
Rockocco: skipped


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2006)

*hangs head in shame* 

Nothing impressed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Except porceline pink!


----------



## sweetza (Aug 28, 2006)

Chromeglasses:Auto De Femme
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Culture Bloom: Overgrown I guess
Ultra Cheek: Skipped
Deja Rose: Deja rose hue
Classic Coordinate: Fashionably fuschia l/s
Sweetie Cake: Glaze petit gloss
Sundressing: BATEAU e/s, pink cabana l/s and gold dusk pigment
Lure: Mancatcher
She Shines: Azrael blue
Turquatic: Crystal Rose and vibrational l/g
A Muse: Blonde on blonde l/s, persona/screen vinyl e/s,  shooting star msf.
Pattern Maker: Skipped
Avant Gold: Medium dark MSF.. love it!
Untamed: Skipped
Technacolor: Skipped 
Rockocco: Rockocco l/s


----------



## TM26 (Aug 28, 2006)

Chromeglasses: nothing
Icon: Catherine nothing
Culture Bloom: nothing
Ultra Cheek: Shy Angel blush
Deja Rose: nothing
Classic Coordinate: nothing
Sweetie Cake: soft sparkle pencils and apricot pink pigmment
Sundressing: Summer Neutral e/s
Lure: Sea myth e/s
She Shines: Shimmertime
Turquatic: nothing
A Muse: Illusionary/Burning Ambition duo, Bride side/gallery gal duo and porcelian pink msf
Pattern Maker: nothing
Avant Gold: missed out
Untamed: nothing
Technacolor: Slip pink e/s
Rockocco: haven't checked it out yet


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad (I passed on all of this)
Culture Bloom: Spring up e/s (try this under your eyes!)
Sweetie Cake: Soft Sparkle pencils & both nail polishes, and all 3 pigments
Sundressing: Relaxing, Summer Neutral, Living Pink, Gold Dusk & Softwash grey Pigments
Lure:Waternymph, Delphic & Haunting
She Shines: ALL are must haves. Most of all Sunnydaze & Dazzleray
Turquatic: NONE
A Muse: All 5 e/s duos, Shooting Star MSF, Shimpagne MSF
Pattern Maker: Penned & Delineate Fluidliners
Avant Gold:187 brush (I already have a Bobbi Brown Kabuki)
Untamed: NONE
Technacolor: Ponpous Blue e/s
Rockocco: Accent Red Pigment


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sundressing: Gold Dusk
She Shines: Sunnydaze
A Muse: Persona/Screen Vinyl, Ciao, Manhattan
Avant Gold: Fair MSF
Technacolor: Blue Edge E/S
Rockocco: Elaborate L/g


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Chromeglasses: * _Skipped_
*Icon: Catherine Deneuve: * only got Thunder Eyes, but it's not outstanding on me.
*Culture Bloom: * Overgrown e/s
*Ultra Cheek: * Peachtwist blush
*Deja Rose: * Budding Beauty e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Classic Coordinate:* Lovemate l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Sweetie Cake: * Sweetie Cake quad
*Sundressing: * Softwash Grey pigment & Tres Cher! l/g
*Lure: * Aquavert e/s & Mancatcher e/s (can't decide!)
*She Shines:* Sunpepper pigment
*Turquatic: * Purple Shower e/s
*A Muse: * Brightside/Gallery Gal e/s & New Weed f/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Pattern Maker:* Rule of Plum l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Avant Gold: * _Skipped_
*Untamed:* (haven't seen in person yet, but Take Wing quad)
*Technacolor: * Pompous Blue e/s
*Rockocco: * (haven't seen yet, but none...)


----------



## Katgirl625 (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Kabuki brush
Culture Bloom: Violet Underground liner
Sweetie Cake: Pinked Mauve pigment
Sundressing: Shell Beauty powder
Lure: Maidenchant blush
She Shines: Sunpepper pigment
Turquatic: purple showers e/s
A Muse: n/a
Pattern Maker: n/a
Avant Gold: n/a
Untamed: not sure yet...don't have it
Technacolor: Pompous blue e/s
Rockocco: nto sure yet, dont' have it


----------



## anuy (Aug 28, 2006)

chromeglass: hot chrome!
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: thunder quad but i wasn't in love with it.
Culture Bloom: not a fan of this one either... but i love blushcreme pearls!
Ultra Cheek: springsheen blush
Deja Rose & Classic coordinates were the only collection i COMPLETELY skipped. UGH BORING
Sweetie Cake: petit four lipglass.. my favorite lipglass ever!!
Sundressing: i love the pigments but i haven't even worn them yet.. they've been sitting in my traincase.
Lure: aquavert eyeshadow!
She Shines: azreal blue but i wasn't in love either.
Turquatic: pink source eyeshadow!!
A Muse: illusionary burning ambition duo. shimpagne and shooting star.
Pattern Maker: graphic brown fluidline
Avant Gold: 182! and medium/medium dark skinfinishes
Untamed: wild about you lipstick!
Technacolor: pompous blue but i hate velvet textures
Rockocco: elaborate lipglass.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder eyes
Culture Bloom: Violet underground
Sweetie Cake: Peacocky soft sparkle pencil,
Sundressing: relaxing eye shadow
Lure:  waternymph
She Shines:  Sunnydaze
Turquatic: skipped on this one
A Muse:   Shooting star
Pattern Maker: skipped this one
Avant Gold: medium dark msf
Untamed: take wing quad
Technacolor: skipped this one
Rockocco: ostentatious(sp)


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

I just love when people pick fun topics like this!  Thanks Philosopher!

Okay here is my list!

Chromeglasses: Nothing 
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Strawberry Blond Lipstick 
Culture Bloom: Botanical e/s 
Ultra Cheek: Nothing
Deja Rose: Deja Rose l/g
Classic Coordinate: Nothing
Sweetie Cake: Glaze Petit Gloss & Peacocked Softsparkle
Sundressing: Summer Neutral e/s & Sundressing l/s
Lure: Waternymph e/s
She Shines: Sunnydaze pigment
Turquatic: Light Ray e/s (reminds me of Pollen)
A Muse: 15 Minutes l/s
Pattern Maker : nothing
Avant Gold: nothing 
Untamed: Take Wing Quad
Technacolor: Pompous Blue
Rockocco: Pure Vanity l/g
Plushglasses : Nothing

I love all of the fun stuff MAC has had this year!


----------



## princess (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Dusk lipglass
Culture Bloom: NA
Sweetie Cake: NA
Sundressing: Tres Cher! lipglass
Lure: Pink Clash lipglass
She Shines: Night Light
Turquatic: NA
A Muse: Porcelain Pink MSF
Pattern Maker: Coral Grade lipglass
Avant Gold: NA
Untamed: NA
Technacolor: NA 
Rockocco: NA


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 28, 2006)

Chromeglasses: Skipped it
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Skipped it
Culture Bloom: Fresh Buzz l/s
Ultra Cheek: Skipped it
Deja Rose: Budding Beauty e/s
Classic Coordinate: Skipped it
Sweetie Cake: Pinked Mauve and Lily White pigments
Sundressing: Pink Cabana l/s
Lure: Mancatcher e/s
She Shines: Shimmertime and Nightlight pigments
Turquatic: Turquatic Hue and Turquatic e/s
A Muse: I loved this collection but my favs are Graphic Brown f/l, Blonde on Blonde l/s, and all 3 MSFs.
Pattern Maker: Skipped it
Avant Gold: Skipped it
Untamed: Not sure yet, but probably the Well Plummed Quad and Unflappable l/s
Technacolor: Blue Edge e/s, Pompous Blue e/s, Auto-de-Blu Technakohl
Plushglass: Bountiful p/g
Rockocco: Bot sure yet, but probably just Elaborate l/g


----------



## nat9891 (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: n/a
Culture Bloom: n/a
Sweetie Cake: n/a
Sundressing: n/a
Lure: Pink Clash l/g
She Shines: azreal blue
Turquatic: n/a
A Muse: Shooting Star
Pattern Maker: n/a
Avant Gold: n/a
Untamed: take wing quad
Technacolor: n/a
Rockocco: pure vanity

Wow...I skipped and missed so much stuff!


----------



## SMMY (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve:  I didn't purchase anything from it-kicking myself for that
Culture Bloom: Skipped
Sweetie Cake: Pinked Mauve pigment
Sundressing: Gold Dusk
Lure: Waternymph
She Shines: Azreal Blue
Turquatic: Skipped
A Muse: Shooting Star
Pattern Maker: Graphic Brown
Avant Gold: Skipped
Untamed: Haven't received my order yet
Technacolor: Skipped
Rockocco: Haven't received my order yet


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: thunder eyes quad
Culture Bloom: culturebloom lipstick, hands down
Sweetie Cake: apricot pink pigment and sweetie cake l/g
Sundressing: sundressing l/s and softwash grey pigment
Lure: omg, everything! hmm...waternymph, the casing, and lure l/s
She Shines: nothing
Turquatic: nothing
A Muse: shimpagne
Pattern Maker: i passed
Avant Gold: medium msf
Untamed: ugh
Technacolor: pompous blue e/s
Rockocco: i didn't buy anything


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon Catherine Deneuve:  SE kabuki, A Rose lipstick
Culturebloom:  Summerfruit cremestick liner
Classic Coordinates:  Fashionable Fuchsia lipstick
Sundressing:  Tres Cher lipglass
A Muse:  Shooting Star MSF
Avant Gold:  Medium MSF
Plushglass:  Oversexed

I've spent 2006 building up a Power Point collection rather than focusing on lots of LE items, but I'm looking forward to checking out Untamed/Rockocco Sept. 8

merleskaya


----------



## serendipityii (Aug 28, 2006)

Chromeglasses: Uberpeach
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: 182
Culture Bloom: Culturebloom l/s
Ultra Cheek: ------
Deja Rose: Dejarose l/g
Classic Coordinate: Fashionably Fuschia l/s
Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink pigment
Sundressing: Summer Neutral e/s
Lure: Maidenchant b/c
She Shines: ------
Turquatic: ------
A Muse: Shimpagne MSF
Pattern Maker: ------
Avant Gold: ------
Untamed: ------
Technacolor: eyeing Pompous Blue e/s
Rockocco: ------


----------



## geeko (Aug 28, 2006)

Catherine Denevue: Elegant Peach lipglass
Culturebloom: Budding Lustreglass, summer lily blush creme
Ultracheek: Springsheen, Flirt N tease
Dejarose: Heartfelt pink lipglass
Sundressing: Gold dusk pigment, Softwash Grey pigment, Tres Cher lipglass
Lure: Waternymph e/s, delphic fluidline, Aquavert e/s
Avant gold: MSF in medium
She shines: Nightlight pigment, golders green pigment
Amuse: Graphic brown fl, New weed fl, Lithograph fl


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Lichen e/l
Culture Bloom: Violet Underground e/l
Sweetie Cake: Peacocked e/l
Sundressing: Summery n/l
Lure: Waternymph e/s
She Shines: nothing
Turquatic:  Turquatic e/s
A Muse: Persona/Screen Vinyl e/s duo
Pattern Maker: Warm Eyes Palette
Avant Gold:  *Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium*
Untamed: Truth & Light  l/g
Technacolor: Pompous Blue e/s
Rockocco: nothing


----------



## Padmita (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder e/s if it hadn't been in a quad
Culture Bloom: Flowerosophy lustreglass & Sweet William blushcreme
Ultracheek: Springsheen
Chromeglasses: Show Coral
Sweetie Cake: 4 Sweetie Cakes quad & Lily White pigment
Sundressing: Shell Pearl BP, Gold Dusk pigment & Pink Cabana lipstick
Deja Rose: Plink! l/s
Lure: everything lol - Aquavert, Waternymph & Phosphorelle l/g
She Shines: Sunnydaze 
Turquatic: Pink Source e/s
A Muse: Shimpagne, Lip 65 & Ciao Manhattan
Pattern Maker: none
Avant Gold: Light MSF
Untamed: none
Technacolor: Pompous Blue
Rockocco: none


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll only list the collections I actually bought from...

Culturebloom: Flowerosophy l/g
Sweetie Cake:Ultra Chill eye pencil (that's all I bought)
Sundressing: Summer Neutral e/s
Lure: Phosphorelle l/g
She Shines: Golder's Green 
Turquatic: Vibrational l/g
A Muse: Bright Side/Gallery Gal duo
Pattern Maker: Cool Eyes Palette
Technacolor: Pompous Blue e/s


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 28, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad
Culture Bloom: Poppy Hop l/s
Sweetie Cake: Sweetie Cake Quad
Sundressing: Summerwear Quad
Lure: Lune Blushcreme
She Shines: Sunpepper Pigment
Turquatic: Vibrational l/g
A Muse: Shimpagne MSF
Pattern Maker: Delineate f/l
Avant Gold: Natural MSF
Untamed: Well Plumed Quad
Technacolor: Pompous Blue e/s
Rockocco: Rockocco l/s!!!


----------



## Tonitra (Aug 28, 2006)

Chromeglasses: None
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: None
Culture Bloom: Violet Underground e/k, followed closely by Overgrown e/s.
Ultra Cheek: None
Deja Rose: None
Classic Coordinate: None
Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink pigment
See Thru Colour: Cellopink l/gellee
Sundressing: Gold Dusk pigment
She Shines: Azreal Blue pigment
Lure: Waternymph e/s, Phosphorelle l/g is also a favourite
Turquatic: Crystal Rose l/g or Turquatic e/s (I loved both)
A Muse: Lithograph f/l
Pattern Maker: Coral Grade l/g
Avant Gold: None
Plushglasses: Foolishly Fab
Technacolor: Peppier, maybe Pompous Blue
Untamed: Boldheart l/g! Also the Well-Plumed quad
Rockocco: Star pressed powder (I had to edit-I thought it was a Untamed item, lol)


----------



## kidswithguns (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink pigment
Sundressing: softwash grey pigment
She Shines: shimmertime pigment
Lure: mancatcher e/s
Turquatic: Turquatic e/s 
A Muse: 15minutes l/s
Pattern Maker: warm eyes palette
Avant Gold: haven't checked it out yet
Plushglasses: skipped
Technacolor: blue edge
Untamed: not out here yet.. but i'm probably only getting truth & light l/g
Rockocco: not out here yet


----------



## csuthetaphi (Aug 30, 2006)

Chromeglasses: Uberpeach
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad
Culture Bloom: Spring up & Love Bud
Deja Rose: Deja Rose l/g
Sweetie Cake: The pigments! Apricot Pink, Lilly White, & Pinked Mauve
Sundressing: Gold Dusk pigment, Summer Neutral e/s, Pink Cabana l/s
Lure: Aquavert and Waternymph e/s, Sex Ray l/g
Hooked: Apripech Pearlizer
She Shines: Golder's Green and Azreal Blue
Turquatic: Crystal Rose l/g
A Muse: Heat/Element e/s, Graphic Brown Fluidline, and Shooting Star MSF
Avant Gold: Medium Dark
Technacolor: B-Rich e/s
Untamed: Take Wing Quad, Wild 'Bout You l/s, Poetique l/g
Rockocco: Accent Red pigment, Pure Vanity l/g


This is the first year that I was really into MAC, so I bought pretty much everything from each collection. All this stuff is still pretty new to me, so I get very excited with each collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 30, 2006)

*Lingerie:* Petticoat MSF and Pink Maribu Lipstick
*Chromeglass:* Show Coral
*Icon: Catherine Deneuve: * Elegant Peach LG and Thunder Eyes
*Culture Bloom: * Culturebloom LS, Poppy Hop LS, and Sweet William Blushcreme
*Ultra Cheek: * Orange Twink
*Deja Rose: * Meh..the Dejarose LG or Perfume
*Classic Coordinate:* Violet to Plum Nail Lacquer
*Sweetie Cake: * Sweetie Cake LG, Lily White Pigment
*Sundressing: * Glamoursun LG!!!!!  Apres Sol LS, Fountainblue ES
*Lure: * Waternymph ES, Sea Myth ES
*She Shines:* Sunpepper Pigment
*Turquatic: * Crystal Rose LG!!!!
*A Muse: * Shimpagne MSF, Bright Side/Gallery Gal Mineralize ES
*Pattern Maker:* Delineate Fluidline
*Avant Gold: * Medium MSF Natural, 
*Untamed:*Wild 'Bout You LS, Take Wing Quad
*Technacolor: * Pompous Blue ES, Blue Edge ES
*Rockocco: * Accent Red Pigment and Star IPP (Glad they brought this back!)
*See Thru Colour:* Not so Shy Lip Stain
*Plushglass:* Oversexed, Plush Luxe
*Pretty Boy:* The Pretty Boy Quad
*Lure:* Mancatcher ES, Waternymph ES
*Bait:* Apripeach Pearlizer, Golden Face and Body Bronze FX
*Hooked:* Meh..The only thing I would have bought was the lotion and I already have 2.
*Liquidlast:* Aqualine liner
*MAC for Zandra Rhodes:* Zandra Lipstick!!!!
*Out Loud:* Not a fan
*Lip Varnish:* Polish Me Pink is love!, Molto Bene, Speed Demon and Autobody Red=Sex!
*Studio Mists:* #188 and #199 Brushes
*Nocturnelle:*Desirous Blush, Chance Encounter LG, Rouge Noir LS, and Suspicion ES
*Formal Black:* Smoke Eyes and Intense Eyes Palettes
*Dress Sets:*Didn't buy anything.  I already have it.
*Classics:*Didn't buy anything.  I already have enough bags and I was underwhelmed anyway. 
*MACouture:* Red No. 5 LS, Medium Couture Mystery Powder, Gilt Edge Richmetal Highlighter
*Jewelescent:* Jadeye Fluidline
*Danse:*Danse LS, Lightscapade MSF


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 30, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Eyes Quad
Culture Bloom: nothing
Sweetie Cake: nothing
Sundressing: fountainbleu e/s
Lure: aquavert e/s
She Shines: azreal blue pigment
Turquatic: orangedescence lipglass
A Muse: shimpagne msf
Pattern Maker: beige lips palette was nice but i didn't buy it 
Avant Gold: light msf
Untamed: taupe blush (even though i LOVED it all)
Technacolor: blue edge e/s
Rockocco: elaborate lipglass


----------



## starlight502 (Aug 30, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Strawberry Blonde
Culture Bloom:budding l/g and sweet william
Sweetie Cakeinked Mauve pigment
Sundressing: pink cabana l/s
Lure: cremeblushes! maidencant and lune
She Shines:Sunpepper Pigment
Turquatic: n/a
A Muse: new weed fluidline
Pattern Maker:n/a
Avant Gold: medium skinfinish!!!! 
Untamed:n/a
Technacolor:n/a
Rockocco: n/a


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 30, 2006)

Chromeglasses: passed
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Quad
Culture Bloom: Overgrown and Budding
Ultra Cheek:  passed
Deja Rose: passed
Classic Coordinate:  passed
Sweetie Cake: Lilly white
Liquidlast-Fushcia-ism
Sundressing: Gold Dusk
Lure:Waternymph, delphic and haunting
C-thru Colour- Not so shy lip stain
She Shines: Dazzle Ray
Turquatic: Vibrational
A Muse:Shimpagne MSF
Pattern Maker- The cool eye pallette
Avant Gold:  passed
Untamed: passed
Technacolor: Jeweltone
Rockocco: Pure Vanity
Plushglasses- Foolishly Fab


----------



## eco (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm posting my favorites from collections i bought from.... i skipped icon, chromeglass amongst others...


Culture Bloom: iris print e/s
Sweetie Cake: peacocked softsparkle e/l
Sundressing: gold dusk pigment
Liquid Last: Auto Orange e/l
See Thru Color: rose de sheer lip stain
Lure: delphic f/l
Bait: TLC Stick beach gild
Hooked: good as gold pearlizer
She Shines: golder's green pigment (azreal blue a close second)
Turquatic: purple shower e/s
A Muse: porcelain pink msf
Avant Gold: light msf
Plushglasses: Wildly Lush 
Untamed: well plumed quad
Technacolor: pompous blue e/s
Rockocco: overdone l/s


----------



## lianna (Aug 31, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder quad
Culture Bloom: Poppy Hop lipstick
Sweetie Cake: All 3 pigments
Sundressing: Practically everything from this collection I loved!
Lure: Pink Clash lipglass
She Shines: Dazzleray pigment
Turquatic: Passed
A Muse: New Weed Fluidline
Pattern Maker
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





elineate Fluidline
Avant Gold: Medium MSF


----------



## sarzio (Aug 31, 2006)

Chromeglasses: Skipped
Icon:Skipped
Culture Bloom: Overgrown e/s
Ultra Cheek: Shy Angel Blush
Deja Rose: Heartfelt pink l/g (I will cry when I run out of this!!!)
Classic Coordinate: Skipped 
Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink Pigment
Sundressing: Probably my fave collection, I wish I had gotten more... Softwash grey pigment is my fave though. 
Lure: Aquavert e/s & Mancatcher e/s (can't decide!)
Bait: Pink Resort TLC
Hooked: Golden Bronzing powder
She Shines: Golders Green Pigment and Dazzleray Pigment
Turquatic: Orangedescence l/g
A Muse: I also really loved this collection, but Shimpagne MSF is my most used item thus far.
Pattern Maker: Skipped
Avant Gold: Skipped
Untamed:Skipped (too similar to other things I have)
Technacolor: Skipped (I don't really like velvets)
Rockocco: Skipped (Nothing screamed at me and I'm trying to save money )


----------



## lizsybarite (Aug 31, 2006)

Chromeglasses: Already Fab!
Icon/Catherine Deneuve: A Rose was nice, but I swapped it
Culture Bloom: Love-Bud
Ultra Cheek: n/a
Deja Rose: Deja Rose lipglass
Classic Coordinate: n/a
Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink pigment
Sundressing: Softwash Grey pigment
Pretty Boy: n/a
Lure: Aquavert e/s
She Shines: Azrael Blue pigment (didn't think I'd like it, but makes a great highlight)
See Thru: n/a
Liquidlast: n/a
Turquatic: n/a
A Muse: n/a
Pattern Maker: Cool Eyes palette
Avant Gold: n/a - the matte MSFs seemed nice though
Untamed: Nothing yet - might go shoppping tomorrow! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plushglass: ""
Technacolor: ""
Rockocco: ""


----------



## Cdjax (Aug 31, 2006)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Thunder Eyes Quad
Chromeglass: Chromaliving 
Ultra Cheek: Springsheen 
Deja Rose: Early Bloomer L/G
Classic Coordinates:  Tipover Nail Lacquer
Sweetie Cake: Lily White Pigment& Pink Meringue L/G 
Sundressing: Summer Neutral E/S& Softwash Grey Pigment
See Thru Color: Cellopink& Saphoric Lipgelee 
Lure: Mancatcher E/S
She Shines: Azreal Blue& Golder's Green Pigments 
Turquatic: Orangedescence L/G
A Muse: Lithograph F/L
Pattern Maker: Cool Eyes Palette
Plushglass: Foolishly Fab 
Untamed: Well Plumed E/S Quad
Rockocco: Ostentatious F/L


----------



## LuvBeMac (Sep 1, 2006)

Lingerie: Petticoat MSF 
Chromeglass: Pinkocrasy
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Skipped
Culture Bloom: Lavender Sky, Overgrown, Budding
Ultra Cheek: Skipped
Deja Rose: None
Classic Coordinate: Skipped
Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink
Sundressing: Glamoursun, Tres Cher!, Pink Cabana
Lure: none
She Shines: Night Light
Turquatic: Skipped
A Muse: Shimpagne MSF
Pattern Maker: Skipped


----------



## Agnes79 (Jan 12, 2007)

Catherine Deneuve: the dark green eye khol
Culturebloom: the lustreglasses and Violet Underground eye khol
Ultracheek:Shy Angel
Sundressing: Pink Cabana l/s, Glamoursun l/g and Shell Pearl beauty powder
Lure: Waternymph and Aquavert e/s, Delphic, Bait l/g and  Stroke of Lust l/s
She Shines: Azreal Blue and Night Light
A Muse: skipped
Untamed: skipped
Full for You plushglass
and nothing from the Nocturnelle


----------



## Agnes79 (Jan 12, 2007)

forget the Lingerie collection, best of '06 for me
I have almost everything


----------



## geeko (Jan 12, 2007)

Lingerie: Petticoat MSF 
Chromeglass: nil
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: thunder eyes quad
Culture Bloom: budding l/g
Ultra Cheek: flirt n tease
Deja Rose: nil
Classic Coordinate: nil
Sweetie Cake: Apricot Pink, lily white
Sundressing: Glamoursun l/g, shell pearl beauty powder, gold dusk, softwas grey, summer neutral, relaxing
Lure: aquavert, waternymph
She Shines: Night Light, golder's green, dazzleray
Turquatic: Skipped
A Muse: porcelain pink msf
Pattern Maker: cool eye palette
Formal black: intense eyes palette


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 12, 2007)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve: didn't buy anything but now seeking Studio Lights
Culture Bloom: didn't buy anything at the time but now I'm craving some lippies (especially Awaken!)
Sweetie Cake: Lily White pigment - it's gorgeous!!
Sundressing: Apres Sol lipstick.
Lure: hmm this one is hard, but I'm going to say Sea Myth e/s
She Shines: Sunnydaze!  It's my favorite pigment ever!!
Turquatic: didn't get anything...
A Muse: Shooting Star MSF - I'm an NW15 and it's my HG bronzer, I wear it every day and just had to buy a backup from E-bay!
Pattern Maker: didn't buy anything...
Avant Gold: Light Natural MSF
Untamed: eh, looked just like Naturally Eccentric which I bought pretty much everything from so I passed
Technacolor: passed again....boy, I guess I wasn't as bad as I thought this past year, huh?
Rockocco: also didn't get anything!!  
Nocturnelle: All Woman l/g
Formal Black: Warm Eyes Palette - boy is this gorgeous!
Couture: oh man, Couture l/s is soo gorgeous and everytime I wear it I get compliments and I am told it is the *perfect* lipcolor for me!  Gotta love that!
Danse: it's gotta be Lightscapade MSF.  It's so unique and adds a gorgeous look to my face!


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 12, 2007)

*Icon*: Catherine Deneuve: I am so in love with the Thunder Quad- I need a backup!
*UltraCheek*- I adore Springsheen and Flirt and Tease blush from this collection- thank goodness they're permanent!
*Culture Bloom*: Love love love the e/s- I got Spring Up, Overgrown, Lavender Sky, and Iris Print- my favorite spring/summer colors!
*Classic Coordinates*- Lovemate is one of my all-time favorite lipsticks
*Sundressing*: Gold Dusk pigment!
*She Shines:* Azrael Blue, Golder's Green, Sunnydaze, Shimmertime..love them!
*A Muse*: Burning Ambition/Illusionary e/s duo- gorgeous!
*Avant Gold*: Light Natural MSF- so nice!
*Technacolor*: I got Peppier, Jeweltone, and Full Flame- the colors are so nice, but so hard to work with 
*Danse*: LIGHTSCAPADE!!!! My love! I also love Rondelle e/s, Pas de Deux l/g, Classical l/s....this collection was made for me.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 12, 2007)

Chromeglasses: I bought one (forget name) but did not like it.
Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Nothing 
Culture Bloom: Overgrown e/s...it's OK.
Ultra Cheek: The brown one...
Deja Rose: Nothing
Classic Coordinate: Nothing
Sweetie Cake: Nothing
Sundressing: Gold Dusk and Softwash Grey
Lure: Nothing
She Shines: Azreal Blue, Sunpepper, Sunnydaze
Turquatic: Nothing 
A Muse: Nothing
Pattern Maker: Nothing
Avant Gold: Nothing
Nocturenelle: Entremauve and the Black nailpolish
Untamed: Nothing
Technacolor: Nothing
Rockocco: Nothing
Plushglasses-Nothing


Someone mentioned Lingerie but I think technically it's 2005 eh? But either way GOLDENAIRE pigment!


----------



## brookeab (Jan 12, 2007)

Thought i would join in on this one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Icon: Catherine Deneuve: Loved dusk lipglass, wished I would have got strawberry blonde lipstick.

Culture Bloom:I didn't like anything from this.
Sweetie Cake: Toss up between apricot pink and pinked mauve pigments
Sundressing: Loved glamoursun lipglass
Lure: Pink clash lipglass
She Shines: Sunpepper pigment
Turquatic: I didn't like anything from this.
A Muse: pretty much all of the e/s duos and shooting star skinfinish
Pattern Maker:Nothing
Avant Gold: Nada!
Untamed: I liked truth and light lipglass
Technacolor: Nothing
Rockocco: Nothing


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

Sweetie Cake: pinked mauve pigment
 Sundressing: gold dusk pigment
She Shines: night light pigment 
 A Muse: SHOOTING STAR MSF!
 Pattern Maker: 6 warm eyes palette


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 23, 2007)

*Icon: Catherine Deneuve: *Lichen e/l
*Culture Bloom: *Botanical e/s
*Sweetie Cake: *Peacocked e/l
*Sundressing: *Bateau e/s
*Lure: *Waternymph
*She Shines: nothing*
*Turquatic: *Turquatic e/s
*A Muse: **Tie! *Persona/Screen Vinyl &15 Minutes l/s
*Pattern Maker: *Warm Eyes Palette
*Avant Gold:**Mineralize Skinfinish Medium*
*Untamed: *Truth & Light l/g
*Technacolor: *Pompous Blue e/s
*Rockocco: nothing*
*Nocturnelle: *Suspicion e/s
*Formal Black: *the brush sets
*Couture: *Collection '06 l/g
*Danse: *the French Grey e/s was OK, but I didn’t buy anything


----------

